# 2 yr old toy poodle 6 weeks pregnant and very large already, any advice?



## Purple Poodle

Hey there! I may be able to help but first I have a few of questions for you,

1. Has she had a vet visit yet? 
2. Was she bred to another toy poodle? 
3. So is she up to nine pounds or was her starting weight at one pound?


----------



## mommykjo

She is 9.5lbs now, she was bred with another toy poodle slightly smaller than her, she is sleeping a lot, had a slight bit of discharge this morning after going potty. clear/slightly yellow, not much though. She has not been vet checked as of now. Starting to think about it though. Her belly is pretty firm. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Purple Poodle

I would get her to a vet ASAP to have an x-ray done to see how many puppies she has and how big they are. And get your vets emergency number incase you have a problem. 

Was this an intentional breeding? I would suggest you do the proper reading and educate your self a bit more on the breeding of dogs. Before she delivers.

Here are a few link you might want to check out.
http://leerburg.com/breedingdogs.htm
http://www.petcaretips.net/dog_breeding_pregnancy_birthing.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_breeding
http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/articles.html
http://www.wonderpuppy.net/1breeding.php


----------



## mommykjo

I called my vet and they said all of this is normal. I will see how she does. I do however get frustrated with people saying that you don't have a right to breed a dog if you don't have a masters degree in it. I have bred one jack russell 10 years ago and had no problems. I am just concerned a bit, she is our baby. Yes, it was an intentional breeding and I am pretty knowledgeable. I have read much on this before we bred her, but until you actually go through the process, everyone has to have a first time puppy experience even if you raise dogs for a living. I wouldn't ask if I just didn't care, but I do and that is why there are these forums. Please don't take this wrong, I am thankful for the advice, but there are so many people out there that just get seriously mad if you don't know exactly what to expect when breeding for the first time. So, not that you intended to sound that way by any means, you may not have at all. Take care and again, thank you.


----------



## rmillstein

Good luck to you and the prospective mom!


----------



## mommykjo

Thanks, and for purple poodle, thanks for the advice, I will be checking out the websites your recommended. I do appreciate the time you took to help me out. Take care.


----------



## Purple Poodle

Never meant to say you did not know what you were doing but when someone asks about breeding I like to cover all bases and point them in all directions. 

I would still have an x-ray done to make sure how many pups to expect and just how big they are because if they are to big she wont be able to pass them.

Good luck with it.


----------



## rmillstein

An x-ray? Is that right? I don't know anything about breeding puppies, but in humans, x-rays of pregnant women are avoided if possible. Do you mean ultrasound?


----------



## Purple Poodle

No, I mean an x-ray, its recommended so you have a count of pups and to see how big they are.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingpregnancyguide.htm


----------



## rmillstein

Is having that information really worth the possible damage to the pups?


----------



## Purple Poodle

There is no evidence it does any harm to the puppies or the bitch. The information it provides is essential because if the pups are too big they can get stuck, the puppy and the bitch could die. If you don't have a count on how many pups and one gets left inside the puppy and bitch could die. So yeah I would say its worth it.


----------



## T o d d

X-Rays could make them have 3 eyes


----------



## Purple Poodle

No they are only x-rayed maybe once while pregnant I am sure 99.9% of everyone on here has a Poodle who was x-rayed before birth


----------



## rmillstein

It had better be relatively late in the pregnancy...


----------



## Purple Poodle

They say to have the x-ray done at 54 to 58 weeks.


----------



## rmillstein

Ok, so the original poster said that the mother had only been pregnant for 42 days (I assume you mean 54 to 58 days, not 54 to 58 weeks...).


----------



## Purple Poodle

Haha, yes I meant days.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy

Good advice Purple Poodle. I would really take her to the vet for a check-up. I know some vets like to put them on vitamins and do x-rays. It really would give you a peace of mind.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Purple Poodle said:


> They say to have the x-ray done at 54 to 58 weeks.


LOL. Wow, and I thought we humans had it bad!


----------



## cbrand

I'm not really crazy about the whole x-ray thing. I think the exposure to radiation is not without its issues. I don't do it as a routine thing. When it is done, most people I know do it around day 59-60.

That said, when Gracy had her last litter, she labored longer than I liked and had not progressed to active pushing. I took her in and got her x-rayed. Things looked normal so home we went. The next morning, however, she had green discharge (BAD!) and back we went for yet another x-ray and this time we could clearly see a puppy stuck in the birth canal blocking everyone else.

An emergency C-section meant that all of our puppies lived. Without an x-ray, they all would have died.

BTW... my breeding costs on that litter.... $5,200.


----------



## k2p1e

They prefer NOT to xray a preg human but will, I had xrays with my second and third pregnancy because I have a spinal injury.


----------



## FUZBUTZ

We have a 7 lb. toy poo who had a litter of 4 pups 16 mo. ago, who also looked huge at 6 wks. preg. She gained about 4 lbs. total during her pregnancy. She delivered all 4 pups w/o any problems at all and went right back down to her usual wgt. between the time that she delivered her pups and the time that the pups went to their new homes. Hopefully yours will do as well as ours did. Good luck to you and your upcoming new babies.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I've been on that dog info page you linked for THREE HOURS! Man there's a lot of information there!


----------



## katey96

Humans they use ultrasounds to see the child. X-rays are bad for a developing child. It has many different effects. If there is a bone related issue as such as a spinal cord an xray is the only option apart from an mri which is more then needed. I don't know whether they use x-rays for pups. But just as a thought a thought dogs I the wild or way back when didn't need x-rays when pregnant. Its only a handy tool now if there is obvious problem of injury, or severe complication with pregnancy which I highly doubt they would use an xray as it only shows bone for the most part. An ultrasound shows the pups in a picture with out harm and it on the spot.


----------



## Purple Poodle

We had an x-ray done on one of my foster Chihuahua mixes to make a count of pups and to see if she would be able to pass them. She had 5 puppies and the vet said she should have no problems which she did not. 

The puppies were healthy and very active and happy dogs.

I think its a needed to make sure you have a healthy littler and dame.


----------



## Punky0879

Purple Poodle said:


> Never meant to say you did not know what you were doing but when someone asks about breeding I like to cover all bases and point them in all directions.
> 
> I would still have an x-ray done to make sure how many pups to expect and just how big they are because if they are to big she wont be able to pass them.
> 
> Good luck with it.


I would suggest you do research on x-ray puppies/pregnant dogs and cancer before recommending the x-rays. Also the other pros vs cons besides the cancer issue.😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Punky0879 said:


> I would suggest you do research on x-ray puppies/pregnant dogs and cancer before recommending the x-rays. Also the other pros vs cons besides the cancer issue.😊


Welcome! This is a very old thread, with members who’ve not been active for quite some time. Please head on over to Member Introductions to tell us a little about yourself and what brings you to Poodle Forum.


----------

